
Collecting feedback on Algorithms/Interview Prep site - crouchingtigerr
Do you guys enjoy most mainstream sites for coding questions like leetcode, hackerearth, interview bit etc. I feel that it is difficult to learn from as the solutions can be hard to understand and some problems are hard to visualize. Do you guys have any similar problems with these sites or any ways they can be made better?<p>I ask because I was thinking about starting my own prep site, that included much more tutorials and giving you harder questions step by step. I just wanted to gather your guys thoughts on what can be made better about the process of interview preparation learning.
======
itamarst
Rather than making even more people waste time on this, can we please stop
encouraging these sorts of interviews, and the pointless cramming involved?

------
peternicky
HackerRank is complete garbage. My favorite platform for practicing algorithms
is Leetcode because it receives updates often, community is very large,
collection of problems and solutions are very well moderated and tagged
(company, problem category) and the user experience is frictionless compared
with HackerRank.

My problem with HackerRank is primarily based on its difficulty in jumping
right in with little instruction specific to HackerRank's platform. A good
example of this is its JavaScript support. Without going in to detail, users
solving problems in JavaScript are forced to write code in a strange way, such
as wrapping the solution in a "main" function. This should be abstracted away
so that users of the platform can focus on solving the problem, not figuring
out obscure details of the language support due to mediocre implementation on
behalf of HackerRank.

~~~
crouchingtigerr
Do you think the lack of teaching algorithms and data structures makes
leetcode weak? It seems that users are expected to dive right in. Have you
looked at interviewbit at all? They have a lot of videos in categories but the
problems and solutions are not as well done as leetcode.

